# Automobile Citations



## imp (Jul 15, 2015)

How long can you say you have driven without getting a ticket, for whatever reason?    imp


----------



## Lon (Jul 15, 2015)

I can't remember the last time I got a citation, I know it's been more than 10 years though. I just renewed my California license for another 10 years.


----------



## jujube (Jul 15, 2015)

My last one was about eight years ago.  The funny thing was that I had two cars at the time and for some reason, I had inadvertently switched the license plates on the cars when I got new ones.   At no time during the interaction with the policeman did he notice that I had a license plate for a Chevy Blazer on a Toyota Corolla.  Aren't they supposed to run your plates during the stop?  And if he did, wouldn't he possibly not notice that I wasn't driving a green Blazer?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 15, 2015)

Never got a ticket, been lucky.


----------



## imp (Jul 15, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> Never got a ticket, been lucky.



You then, and my wife! Driving nearly 50 years! Impressive! But, you should hear her nag about my driving lately!    imp


----------



## Don M. (Jul 15, 2015)

I seem to get a speeding ticket every 3 or 4 years....can't seem to resist the lure of an open highway with light traffic.  The Impala LTZ just loves to get a good run...the only thing that makes me mad about that car is that they have it governed to 118MPH...it would hit 140 easily if it wasn't programmed to limit its speed.  The most fun I had was back in the early 90's, while driving across Kansas, headed for Denver, on a weekday.  I had a loaded Camaro Z28, and there was almost no traffic on I-70, so I turned it loose for a few miles.  A trooper clocked me at 132, as I whizzed past.  Ordinarily, that would have been a direct drive to the courthouse, but luckily, the trooper had just bought one of these himself, and wanted to know how it handled at that speed.  We had a friendly chat for a few minutes, and he let me go with a warning....got lucky.   

In my younger years, I had dreams of becoming a NASCAR or Indy driver.  While in Germany, I got an FIA racing license, and raced an Austin Healey in the novice circuit.  Then, I got married, and there went those plans.


----------



## Ameriscot (Jul 16, 2015)

Speeding ticket early 90s driving back to TN through KY after spending Xmas in Michigan.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jul 16, 2015)

Lon said:


> I can't remember the last time I got a citation, I know it's been more than 10 years though. I just renewed my California license for another 10 years.



...I had a *C*ommercial *D*rivers* L*icense as I was a truck driver my company frowned on tickets...


----------



## oldman (Jul 17, 2015)

I have always felt the need for speed. That's why I flew jets for a living. I have had my share of speeding tickets over the years. Flying at 450 m.p.h. and then getting in the car and having to go 25-70 m.p.h. just didn't seem normal. Of course, I used some common sense. I never sped when traveling through towns and such. But, on the open road, I can crank it up. Still do.


----------



## Vivjen (Jul 17, 2015)

None.


----------



## Pappy (Jul 17, 2015)

About 40 years ago. Forgot to have my vehicle inspected and trooper nailed me. Before that, in my teen years, got a speeding ticket and written warning for loud mufflers. No mufflers, just dual straight exhaust pipes.


----------



## Manatee (Aug 30, 2015)

Last one was about 30 years ago.


----------



## AprilT (Aug 30, 2015)

The one and only time I received a ticket was for my car being stuck in front of my home on the street in a snowstorm.  When I had arrived home from work that evening, it was blizzard conditions and there was no way I could get into my driveway, I was having a  difficult enough time getting out of the car to get indoors.  But Red BanK police didn't CARE!  They ticked me early that morning before I had a chance to get up and move my car so that the plows would have a clear sweep, I guess.

Anyway, that was my one and only ticket ever during my driving days it happened some 30 years ago.


----------



## squatting dog (Sep 11, 2015)

1968... got a speeding ticket in Maryland, Delaware, New Jersey, New York, Massachusetts, and Vermont. Somehow got through Connecticut.    Of course, I was heading home before shipping out to Vietnam, so I figured I wasn't coming back and knew they wouldn't be coming there for me. The only glitch in this plan was that I made it home. Had a lot of tickets to pay and paid a bunch extra for insurance for a long time. Good thing is, I have never had another ticket since.


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 11, 2015)

Driving 60+ years and many as a kid, then long dry spell, about a year or so ago I got one of those robot tickets for being over speed limit.  I hate those GD things.  The always put them where a higher speed limit just stopped and before you can slow to the new lower limit....Bingo...ticket.


----------



## jujube (Sep 11, 2015)

I definitely deserve one....I'm such a leadfoot.  I have a theory that silver Toyota Corollas are invisible, because I drive really fast on long stretches of interstate and have blasted right past the staties hiding in the woods and they haven't pulled me over yet.  If I told you how fast I was going coming down a long downgrade in Tennessee last month, you wouldn't believe me.....let's just say I maxed out the speedometer.


----------



## imp (Sep 11, 2015)

I surely hope you are not daydreaming while driving that fast!   nthego:

imp


----------



## Bobw235 (Sep 11, 2015)

My one and only ticket was more than 10 years ago and never should have been issued in the first place.  Boston, in it's infinite wisdom, decided to employ police cadets for traffic control at major intersections.  One day after work, I started to go through an intersection as the light changed.  The guy ahead of me stopped for a moment, but I was already in the intersection so I kept going.  The officer in training wrote down my license and they sent me a ticket in the mail!  I was irate and should have fought it, but to do so would have meant an hour ride to the court and a day off from work.  In the end, someone challenged the practice and those tickets were later ruled illegal, but it was too late for me.  Still pisses me off because I am a safe and courteous driver.


----------



## John C (Sep 11, 2015)

Within a year after I arrived here in 1988, I got two tickets.  One was for illegal left turn.  The other was for illegal right turn.  I blamed it on being in a bright red car.  Since then, all my cars have been either gray or green; No more tickets.


----------



## Manatee (Oct 20, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Driving 60+ years and many as a kid, then long dry spell, about a year or so ago I got one of those robot tickets for being over speed limit.  I hate those GD things.  The always put them where a higher speed limit just stopped and before you can slow to the new lower limit....Bingo...ticket.



Surprise AZ likes to supplement their revenue with fines.


----------



## Pookie (Oct 21, 2015)

1979. Going 58 downhill in the 55-mph speed zone...the day before my high school graduation. I was in a very rural county and Dad and I decided to fight it.

Nope! We lost. They hated teen drivers and I had to pay $30 plus $15 for court costs. Oh, well.


----------



## Underock1 (Oct 21, 2015)

In 60 years: One ticket for a tail light out. One for going through an EZ pass booth. Traffic wouldn't permit me to change lanes.


----------

